# اجعلنى قريبا



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2009)

*يارب

اجعلنى قريبا منك بالتوبة اليك وبالايمان بيك

وامنحنى حياة تليق بتوبتى 

فتكون حياتى شاهدة لك

لا تسمح لى بحياة بعيدة عنك

فتصبح ايامى كالصحراء كالارض المجدبه

التى لاتضبط ماء

اجعلنى يارب قريبا منك

مثل الشجرة المغروسه

فى ارض طيبه على شاطئ الانهار العامرة بالمياه

فاكون مطمئنا بك مثمرا فى ايامى

سببا فى جذب الاخرين لك 

سعيدا فى حياتى

عاملا على اسعاد الاخرين


امين*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا هابي على الصلاة الجميلة


ربنتا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــن 

صلاه رااااااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 مارس 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الرائعة 
محبة المسيح معكــــِ


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ، وشكرا هابي، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا هابي على الصلاة الجميلة
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه رااااااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الرائعة
> محبة المسيح معكــــِ


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين ، وشكرا هابي، وربنا يباركك


----------

